# Peeing question



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Since Joey’s back legs are not good, I take him out about 5 times a day to pee and exercise his legs.

Lately I have trouble getting him outside in time before he starts to pee on the carpet.

Is there anything I can use on the carpet to keep him from peeing on it?

He’s 15 years old, so there may not be much I can do except do a lot of cleaning.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

There are disposable male dogs’ wraps that can be handy and washable ones as
well. 
Also, this is a great large pad very easy to wash that is great for protecting carpets from any accidents:


https://www.amazon.com/Gimars-Absorbency-Non-Slip-Anti-Tear-Incontinence/dp/B08579GSJJ?pd_rd_w=hCDjE&pf_rd_p=90f236c2-064e-4f83-8e0f-15d69938bf43&pf_rd_r=D4DRFTN5QJYMNH9XDJ1J&pd_rd_r=cae2ab5b-7b28-43c2-bad0-81749379f582&pd_rd_wg=Q6aY8&pd_rd_i=B08579GSJJ&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_m_rp_15_sc


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Enzyme cleaner could help.

When Luc was around that age he was similar - though pooping was more his line. I think he was senile enough he thought 'Time to go to the bathroom!' rather than 'Time to go when outside!'


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Anti Icky Poo. It chases down pee and dissolves it.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

jarn said:


> Enzyme cleaner could help.
> 
> When Luc was around that age he was similar - though pooping was more his line. I think he was senile enough he thought 'Time to go to the bathroom!' rather than 'Time to go when outside!'


I’m presently using Nature’s Miracle Advanced to keep things clean.

He mostly poops in his bed, although I’m getting better at judging when it’s “poop time” and I can grab a poop bag just in time.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> Anti Icky Poo. It chases down pee and dissolves it.


That sounds interesting!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I’d do a belly band with the thickest pad in there that you can fit, maybe Depends.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cheerful1 said:


> That sounds interesting!


It works. It’s made up of live enzymes and bacteria that chase down the pee molecules and devour them. I told someone about it with cat pee soaked into the floorboards of an apartment they rented and it literally got rid of the smell in a day.






Anti-Icky-Poo is Most Recommended by Veterinarians Anti-Icky-Poo.com


ANTI ICKY POO: LOWEST PRICES/FASTEST DELIVERY. Anti-Icky-Poo.com is the #1 source of Anti-Icky-Poo Odor Removers, Almost Invisible Cat Litter & Organic Pet Shampoos. Ask for Anti-Icky-Poo at your Home Depot Store.




antiickypoo.com


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Poor boy but wow 15 years old. Any chance you could try taking him out a few more times during the day? It may or may not help. Our 14 year old never had a problem with holding his urine but I think I was constantly taking him outside as in every hour and a half.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

dickwol said:


> Poor boy but wow 15 years old. Any chance you could try taking him out a few more times during the day? It may or may not help. Our 14 year old never had a problem with holding his urine but I think I was constantly taking him outside as in every hour and a half.


He’s currently going out 5 times a day, but more frequently depending on how much water he drinks. Sometimes he makes it outside without a problem; other times it’s a close call.

He’s an amazing boy that we would do anything for.


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Cheerful1 said:


> He’s currently going out 5 times a day, but more frequently depending on how much water he drinks. Sometimes he makes it outside without a problem; other times it’s a close call.
> 
> He’s an amazing boy that we would do anything for.


Yes, I'm sure you would do anything to make him more comfortable. in the last 6 months of our 14 year old's life our boy was in a front harness and I had to help him walk through the house out the back door because of the steps out front. Some days were better than others. It was a labor of love and I knew he appreciated every minute we spent with him. The previous year he suffered from what was diagnosed as old dog Vestibular disease and actually was in a full harness for 3 months which required 2 people to get him outdoors. He did make a 60% or so recovery, so we were happy for that but had to get very creative in how we took care of his daily needs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No advice, just please give him snout kisses for me. ❤


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

5 times might not be enough for an old man with pee problems lol. Both my girls have no bathroom problems but they go pee a minimum of 4 times a day. So 5 doesn’t seem excessive for a senior.

If he’s just realizing he has to go to the bathroom too late, going out more probably won’t help a whole lot though if it’s hard to tell when he needs to go


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

dickwol said:


> Yes, I'm sure you would do anything to make him more comfortable. in the last 6 months of our 14 year old's life our boy was in a front harness and I had to help him walk through the house out the back door because of the steps out front. Some days were better than others. It was a labor of love and I knew he appreciated every minute we spent with him. The previous year he suffered from what was diagnosed as old dog Vestibular disease and actually was in a full harness for 3 months which required 2 people to get him outdoors. He did make a 60% or so recovery, so we were happy for that but had to get very creative in how we took care of his daily needs.


Joey had Old Dog Vestibular Disease in 2017, and it was an extremely tough time. It took him about 2 months to recover.

He was actually walking fine until last May, when his back legs started giving out. 

I’m physically lifting him up from underneath, using my hands as his harness and walking him to the backyard.

When we take him to the vet for his Adequan shot every other week, we use the harness to get him in the car.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Verachi said:


> 5 times might not be enough for an old man with pee problems lol. Both my girls have no bathroom problems but they go pee a minimum of 4 times a day. So 5 doesn’t seem excessive for a senior.
> 
> If he’s just realizing he has to go to the bathroom too late, going out more probably won’t help a whole lot though if it’s hard to tell when he needs to go


Sometimes he whines, which is a sign to go out. Other times it’s guesswork.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> No advice, just please give him snout kisses for me. ❤


Will do!❤


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes, Vestibular disease is so debilitating and tragic. In our case the initial episode was very bad and we were given the choice of euthanizing or carrying him back home to try and rehabilitate. We chose the latter. He lay in one place for 1.5 days before finally relieving himself at 2am on Christmas day in -5 degrees outdoors. We were overjoyed at this success. Over the next 2 months he regained much of his lost abilities and was doing very well during the year. At about the 1 year anniversary of the 1st episode he had a second one and never really recovered. It was a rough time for us but we did get another year or more having him be with us so I am so glad we chose to bring him home after the 1st bout.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheerful1 said:


> Joey had Old Dog Vestibular Disease in 2017, and it was an extremely tough time. It took him about 2 months to recover.
> 
> He was actually walking fine until last May, when his back legs started giving out.
> 
> ...


That sounds SO much like my 14 year old! She had a bout of vestibular disease last June, and that was the start of her downhill decline. I've been having problems with her pooping in the house (mostly in her sleep) for a number of months now. Last week, the vet diagnosed her with D.M. 😢 

She can still manage the stairs to the yard, but I can see here declining a little bit more every week. Fortunately, there are no carpets in the house, so cleanup is pretty simple. 

My main problem is keeping HER clean. She poops on her tail and 'bloomers' (back of her legs.)


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> That sounds SO much like my 14 year old! She had a bout of vestibular disease last June, and that was the start of her downhill decline. I've been having problems with her pooping in the house (mostly in her sleep) for a number of months now. Last week, the vet diagnosed her with D.M. 😢
> 
> She can still manage the stairs to the yard, but I can see here declining a little bit more every week. Fortunately, there are no carpets in the house, so cleanup is pretty simple.
> 
> My main problem is keeping HER clean. She poops on her tail and 'bloomers' (back of her legs.)


I’m sorry about the diagnosis.

We don’t know if Joey has DM, arthritis, or something else. We’re afraid of subjecting him to anesthesia, MRI, etc. We will keep him as comfortable as possible.

I understand about keeping him clean.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

dickwol said:


> Yes, Vestibular disease is so debilitating and tragic. In our case the initial episode was very bad and we were given the choice of euthanizing or carrying him back home to try and rehabilitate. We chose the latter. He lay in one place for 1.5 days before finally relieving himself at 2am on Christmas day in -5 degrees outdoors. We were overjoyed at this success. Over the next 2 months he regained much of his lost abilities and was doing very well during the year. At about the 1 year anniversary of the 1st episode he had a second one and never really recovered. It was a rough time for us but we did get another year or more having him be with us so I am so glad we chose to bring him home after the 1st bout.


When Joey had his episode, we were at our weekend home in PA. We were fortunate to have found a local vet that diagnosed as Vestibular and not a stroke. We had Joey on Antivert and nursed him back to health. He hasn’t had an episode since. We don’t know what’s causing his leg weakness now.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheerful1 said:


> I’m sorry about the diagnosis.
> 
> We don’t know if Joey has DM, arthritis, or something else. We’re afraid of subjecting him to anesthesia, MRI, etc. We will keep him as comfortable as possible.


My vet didn't do x-rays or other tests either, other than a hands-on exam. However, he's been practicing for many years, and could tell me from experience that arthritis usually affects the hind legs first, so they lose their proprioreceptor response, while DM more often affects the perineal muscles, causing them to not be able to wag their tail or control their poop. That describes Star to a T - she can no longer wag her tail, and is only showing a bit of a proprioreceptor deficit.

My first shepherd had spondylitis in her spine, and that's what happened first to her - she was dragging her toes, and would not turn them over right away if you knuckled them under.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What we discovered is, if I drag his bed (with him in it) as close to the door as possible, then carry him out, he doesn’t pee as much in the house.


----------

